

Explicit references between PG's essays. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html?HN2

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why am I unreasonably excited that after 17 hours this submission got an up-
vote? Most of my submissions sink without trace, which over time I've taken as
evidence of and accepted that my primary interests aren't well-aligned with
the majority of HN participants.

But this one got an up-vote!

Woo Hoo!

